# Mahlerian's post #35 in Favorite non-Ionian, non-Aeolian diatonic mode



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > Since modes are not scales, they are not harmonic entities, yet this seems at odds with the way we naturally hear. If so, then 'modes' are a very rigid, artificial concept which has less to do with sound and the way we hear, than with traditions and systems.
> ...


----------

